# Gator Lakes Hurlburt Field 4 Feb Big Bass are here



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

https://youtu.be/ugO3klRYkhQ

I've been pretty quiet in 2017 so far. After I won my club tournament on Frank Jackson last weekend with 11 pounds and a 4 pound lunker, I found the big female bass were up real shallow in less that 3 feet of water. So, yesterday I decided to employ the same tactics and the results were outstanding. It was freezing from the get go, but the bass were biting hot. Once the sun got up and it got warmer, the bite shut off around 11am. My best 5 would've went between 15 and 18 pounds yesterday, but the video speaks for itself. 2017 is off to a great start.


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice! I know there's monsters in that lake I just can't find them. I haven't had much luck figuring out the bite yet. 

If you every want some company pm me and I'll give you my number.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice, its good to see someone with a good hook set fishing a worm, nothing drives me crazier than seeing someone miss fish on a worm because they don't give them a good hard hook set.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great morning! Congrats.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

jcoss15 said:


> Nice, its good to see someone with a good hook set fishing a worm, nothing drives me crazier than seeing someone miss fish on a worm because they don't give them a good hard hook set.


Ask auguy about my hookset lol


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

auguy7777 said:


> http://youtu.be/ugO3klRYkhQ
> 
> I've been pretty quiet in 2017 so far. After I won my club tournament on Frank Jackson last weekend with 11 pounds and a 4 pound lunker, I found the big female bass were up real shallow in less that 3 feet of water. So, yesterday I decided to employ the same tactics and the results were outstanding. It was freezing from the get go, but the bass were biting hot. Once the sun got up and it got warmer, the bite shut off around 11am. My best 5 would've went between 15 and 18 pounds yesterday, but the video speaks for itself. 2017 is off to a great start.


Good stuff. How do you get your boat in there. I have a Nitro 898 and when I look at that area to launch, it looks like a mess...

KSB


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

jcoss15 said:


> Nice, its good to see someone with a good hook set fishing a worm, nothing drives me crazier than seeing someone miss fish on a worm because they don't give them a good hard hook set.


Thanks man, but I believe it is a fine line IMO. Too light and you don't set it in and too hard and the fish goes home and not into your boat.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kick Some Bass said:


> Good stuff. How do you get your boat in there. I have a Nitro 898 and when I look at that area to launch, it looks like a mess...
> 
> KSB


I launch at the boat ramp and have always been able to get it in there. The water is barely deep enough, but has always been enough. Easier to launch, more difficult to recover because you really have nowhere to tie your boat to and the launch is so narrow.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Do they still have and Enforce the life vest rule on gator lake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Finally got the pics from the trip to upload, just a few


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Do they still have and Enforce the life vest rule on gator lake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they do


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

any good bream or crappy in that lake?


----------

